
Sunrise Shutting Down - "This is just the beginning". Part 2 - uptown
http://blog.sunrise.am/post/132088346354/this-is-just-the-beginning-part-2
======
therealmarv
I hate what Microsoft is doing with small innovative start ups. Buy them, shut
them down. Integrate into their office ecosystem. I don't want and never will
use their Outlook or Office programs. And especially not on Android or iOS.

